# CodersDirect.com & CPC-As



## mcsluyter (Oct 1, 2015)

CodersDirect.com is a searchable database containing only AAPC or AHIMA certified coders. There is no charge to coders for any services. 

We understand the difficulty CPC-As have in finding that first job. We are working hard to assist you in your effort. CPC-As post a free searchable profile that is viewed by healthcare providers nationwide. We will also be contacting employers who have internships and entry level positions and letting you know of those opportunities....for free. 

CodersDirect.com is licensed by AAPC to provide education and CEUs which can be viewed under the "Education" button on our website.

I invite you to complete your profile at CodersDirect.com, you will be glad you did. If you know of any other coders searching for employment please let them know about CodersDirect.com.

Feel free to contact me with any questions.


Sincerely,

Mark Sluyter
Director, Member Services
Msluyter@CodersDirect.com


----------



## janelleshields (Oct 2, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you, that looks like fantastic resource.  I have my scheduled CPC exam on October 10,2015 in SLC, UT and will have the CPC-A.  In my job searching it has been really difficult getting a foot in the door with no experience beyond my school course work.  

I will be updating my information with CodersDirect.com as soon as I am studying for today.


----------



## JWood69 (Oct 2, 2015)

I registered and completed my profile this afternoon!  Thanks for offering this great resource!!!


----------



## ksneed_63@yahoo.com (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello, 
This does sound like a great resource for us "newbies". Thank you for offering this service. I have registered and look forward to working with you for opportunities.


----------

